# Soap Molds



## NubianSoaps.com

http://creeksidesoaps.com/supplies/soap-mold.htm

http://www.candlesandwoodcrafts.com/...soapmolds.html

http://www.soaphutch.com/index.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wooden-Soap-Mold...QQcmdZViewItem
ebay soaper who sells molds.

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/in...9ee83738c4efe1

http://www.chestnutfarms.com/index.html

http://www1.freewebs.com/duanesworkshop/soapmolds.htm

http://kelseiscreations.com/

http://www.crabapplesoap.com/woodcraft.html

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/knockdown_soapmolds.html

http://cumberlandacoustic.com/_wsn/page9.html

http://missionpeaksoap.com/equipment...FQlxOAodxEafXA

http://stores.ebay.com/LINERLESS-SOAP-MOLDS-AND-CUTTERS

http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/home.php

http://www.celestialnymph.com/CNPMOLDS.htm (3 inch, 2 inch and oval PVC pipe molds with pumps to get the soap out of the MOLD!!!)


----------



## Sondra

Just found this in DALLAS kinda pricey
http://soapequipment.com/soapmolds/


----------



## Kalne

Thought I'd add these....

How to alter your round pvc pipe molds to ovals:
http://nizzymoulds.com/Ovall PVC.htm

Silicone liners with or without boxes and they make custom sizes reasonable!
Silver moon soap supply link no longer works


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks for that link Kalne!!! Vicki


----------



## deJardine

I have to mention - I have tried several companies and SILVER MOON has wonderful customer service! The molds are very nice! I am nothing but pleased with everything...


----------



## Jen1204ca

W0W I like these. They w0uld be s0 great f0r benefit fundraisers.

http://www.soapandmore.com/cart/product.php?productid=783&cat=5&page=1

Has any0ne here tried them? H0w hard is it, in s0ap making, t0 get nice, dark c0l0urs? ie. red


----------



## tlcnubians

Some more soap mold supplier links:

Brambleberry - www.brambleberry.com

Kangaroo Blue - www.kangarooblue.com

The Chemistry Store - www.chemistrystore.com

Cranberry Lane - http://cranberrylane.stores.yahoo.net/moulds-designs.html

Majestic Mountain Sage - www.thesage.com

Oregon Trails - http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/

Soap & Things - www.soapandthings.com

Wholesale Supplies Plus - www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com

Mold Market Molds - www.moldmarket.com

Many of these suppliers carry more than just molds.


----------



## [email protected]

I got a little crazy on the Brambleberry site, thanks for the links!


----------



## tlcnubians

You're welcome! I've been shopping with Anne Marie for years! She has some great tutorials on her site too. Very nice lady and passionate about handcrafted soap.


----------



## informative

Kalne said:


> Thought I'd add these....
> 
> How to alter your round pvc pipe molds to ovals:
> http://nizzymoulds.com/Ovall PVC.htm
> 
> Silicone liners with or without boxes and they make custom sizes reasonable!
> Silver moon soap supply link no longer works


Excellent idea! That is the same heater method I use to turn 1" PVC into flattened archery bow sticks. Those heaters are just like super hair dryers but be very careful to do that in a very well ventilated (outdoor) area because the fumes that come off of heated PVC are supposed to be very harmful.

Getting a proper sized puck to push to soap out afterward will be a little tricky but I'll figure something out.


----------

